# Rat Rescue Rat (Pregnancy Advice).



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Lovelies. I run a rat rescue & approx. six days ago I received a call about an agouti girl that had been dumped, I rushed out to collect her & she was in horrible condition.. Vet has said she has permanent scarring on the lungs that is why she wheezes all the time & sounds so sickly. Two days ago I noticed her stomach becoming more prominent & her nipples had enlarged.. I have put my vet on stand-by & am keeping a close eye on her, I am normally able to tell when a rat is approximately going to give birth but this girl is a mystery! her nipples are hairless now & her abdomen is quite large but still no sign of babies coming? She did nest for five minutes last night but then gave up! She is sleeping a lot & wanting to be with me all the time (all signs of a pregnant rat), Her appetite is huge as well but still no other signs that the babies are coming.. I am going to give it two more days & if nothing I will be taking her to the vets for a scan. She does have a long battle against her health wise but now im worried about the babies as well as nothing seems to be happening, She isn't in any pain or discomfort (she is waddling lol) but apart from that she seems fine, Any suggestions? Phantom Pregnancy? Could she be re-absorbing them? I also apologize as my enter button seems not to be working.. But then again am fairly new to the forum lol!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Give her those two days. If she reabsorbs, she'll be skinny the next day. Phantom pregnancy hasn't really been proven in rats.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe she didn't conceive when I suspected she did as she is still growing, we are bigger today & waddling.. Looks like it is going to be a bigger litter.


----------

